# Amplificador con stk401-120 en puente



## foc (Sep 15, 2011)

Bueno compañeros tengo un stk401-120 y he buscado el diagrama modo puente pero no lo encuentro busque aqui y nada, me tope con un comentario de Dano y da un ejemplo de como poner un tda en puente


> Primero tendrias que conseguir dos stk de 200 watts pero que amplifiquen solo un canal ( rl canal positivo + ) luego a uno de los integrados le conectas la entrada a tierra este sera el circuito que amplifique el polo negativo del parlante. Despues con el otro circuito lo conectas comun, osea la entrada del circuito va a se la entrada normal de audio y la salida del circuito va a alimentar la entrada positiva del parlante
> 
> 
> Un ejemplo:


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm Mi pregunta es: puedo hacer eso con el stk o necesitaria otra forma de hacerlo modo puente
espero y me puedan ayudar, les repito que no encontre ningun esquema solo el modo estereo.

P D :disculpen si en vez de hacer un tema nuevo,debi colgarme del mismo donde vi el comentario de Dano


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Primero decir que vas a poner los stk en puene es un error de conceptok porque lo que ba en puente es la carga asi que ya empezamos derrapando por la banquina mal

Intentar poner uno de estos CI en la configuraciòn BTL sin tener idea de que se trata es peor aùn

Todos los ampliifcadores pueden ser puestos en esa configuraciòn respetando lo siguiente la carga en puente debe ser igua a dos veces la mìnima que soporta cada amplificador individualmente, ya que no se lo puede obligar a drenar màs corriete, que la que se proyecto.

En consecuencia la potencia sera igual al doble de un solo amplificador

Hay que ponr un inversor, los expertos los que dominan la cosa no necesitan poner un inversor, pero tu estas a años luz de eso


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 15, 2011)

foc dijo:


> . . . he buscado el diagrama modo puente pero no lo encuentro . . .



El diagrama del modo puente STK no lo encuentra, pero algunos equipos comerciales de Sony, si utilizan ese sistema.

Si quiere un diseño que funcione, entonces busque manuales de servicio de Sony.


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 15, 2011)

Saludos compañero

Lo que comenta el compañero pandacba tiene razón, poner un STK en puente es un tanto complicado si no se domina el tema, (tienes que checar impedancia minima, voltajes, capacidad de la fuente, etc.

Lo que te sugiere del inversor es lo mas sencillo, si no dominas al 100 el tema.  Aqui te dejo un circuito de un inversor que funciona muy bien, hace algun tiempo lo monte para un amplificador estereo que tenia, y el resultado me dejo mas que satisfecho, ni siquiera tuve que abrir el gabinete del ampli.  Lo mas importante es respetar la impedancia de las bocinas, ya que la minima que soportaba el ampli eran 4Ω  y ya en puente tenia que ser de 8Ω. Fuera de estas precauciones todo funciono muy bien.

Espero te sirva, saludos.


----------



## foc (Sep 15, 2011)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero
> 
> Lo que comenta el compañero pandacba tiene razón, poner un STK en puente es un tanto complicado si no se domina el tema, (tienes que checar impedancia minima, voltajes, capacidad de la fuente, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Muchas gracias por el circuito  amigo Fausto Garcia 



Mandrake dijo:


> El diagrama del modo puente STK no lo encuentra, pero algunos equipos comerciales de Sony, si utilizan ese sistema.
> 
> Si quiere un diseño que funcione, entonces busque manuales de servicio de Sony.



Si gracias Mandrake ya habia visto algunos manuales pero con otros stk me pondre a buscar



pandacba dijo:


> Primero decir que vas a poner los stk en puene es un error de conceptok porque lo que ba en puente es la carga asi que ya empezamos derrapando por la banquina mal
> 
> Intentar poner uno de estos CI en la configuraciòn BTL sin tener idea de que se trata es peor aùn
> 
> ...



jaja a años luz es verdad seguire investigando muchas gracias pandacba


----------

